# Kratom + Phenibut



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried these together?? I have tried Kratom I believe 4 times. The third time I tried it, it was Kratom that was over a year old that I found in a little pill bottle. I don't recall how much I took, but that was the best I had ever felt. No anxiety and I felt very energetic. I even tried to get a hold of a friend and persuade her to go to the movies with me because I just couldn't sit at home and do nothing. I was ready to get out there. That's the only time I have ever felt that social while using Kratom. The last time it did nothing to me except made me feel sick. As for phenibut, I accidentally drank with it and that was a living nightmare. And that was pretty much my experience with phenibut. Soo, I am going to the movies tomorrow and I am already starting to worry. I am going with two friends, one that I have not seen since April, and one that I haven't seen in a couple of years. I just want to be able to enjoy myself and the movie and not be awkward. And just wondering if this would be a good idea?


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Kratom is just a legal (Sort of) opiate. Yeah it is awesome but don't kid yourself, you were just high, lol. 

Not that I have anything against self-medicating; it is my motto after all.

If you want to you can order plenty of it on many online vendors, poppy pods as well. Although with the poppy pods some work is needed when you get them. Or you could just get a few Vicodin, same difference, haha.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't care if I'm just high. It took the edge off, and right now my choices are that or alcohol...or not going. And I really don't want to do the latter two. I couldn't even sleep last night.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I have more successful experience with kratom (many times, one of the most impressive was at the party in the night club not long ago, almost always pro-social... and it saved me during the last boring winter). And take phenibut regularly, and along with kratom. Phenibut is known to potentiate opioids like kratom, but I've never noticed something extremely synergistic from this combo.


----------



## 5150 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Love Kratom*

Several months ago, a doctor prescribed me Cymbalta for my SAS. What a horrible and terrible drug. I sought out natural options and discovered kratom. It has been a godsend. I order bulk powder online and consume it with tea or orange juice. However, much like phenibut it can be addicting and tolerance builds fast. So I take kratom for 5 days on and 2 days off which I take phenibut. Taking them together has just made me drowsy. Invest in a kilo of quity kratom (be careful as there are many bogus vendors online) and make sure to take a few off days.


----------

